# What office for 2001-12?



## Beathard (Jun 8, 2011)

With elections wrapping up, I am interested  in what positions you guys will hold during the 2011-12 Masonic year. I have been elected Secretary of Moulton #298. Elections in Flatonia are Monday. I'll tell you what I am there after the voting.   What are you?


----------



## Kenneth Lottman (Jun 8, 2011)

Master of ceremonies


----------



## MikeMay (Jun 8, 2011)

Our elections are tomorrow...


----------



## JJones (Jun 8, 2011)

Senior Warden of Grandview Lodge #266


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 8, 2011)

Master of Gonzales No. 30


----------



## John Schnitz (Jun 8, 2011)

Senior deacon Tolerance #1165


----------



## John Schnitz (Jun 8, 2011)

E]

Congrates Bro. Blake


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 8, 2011)

Senior Deacon, Knob Creek 401


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 8, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Master of Gonzales No. 30



Congrats, bro Blake


----------



## eagle1966 (Jun 8, 2011)

Junior Warden Clyde #1056, John Sayles #1408 tommorrow night, Moran #863 last Thursday of month


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 8, 2011)

eagle1966 said:


> Junior Warden Clyde #1056, John Sayles #1408 tommorrow night, Moran #863 last Thursday of month



Good show Eagle ... looks like you're flying high.


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

I was told I am going to be marshal and I am excited but nervous they say it is a silent chair but still


----------



## cacarter (Jun 9, 2011)

Elections are the 21st.  An office will depend if I find a teaching job in Lubbock or move elsewhere for work.


----------



## RedTemplar (Jun 9, 2011)

Past District Deputy Grand Master


----------



## chrisu0017 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'll be Junior Deacon of Mina 1456.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2011)

Junior Warden - Thomas B. Hunter #1356


----------



## flttrainer (Jun 9, 2011)

SW of Coronado #1406.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations Bro. Price.. 

I am Secretary Coleman # 496... Ya'll come visit anytime..


----------



## Txmason (Jun 9, 2011)

*Marshall*

I will be Marshall of our lodge.  San Jacinto #106 Willis, Texas.  First time!


----------



## barryguitar (Jun 9, 2011)

Metro elections are next week. Barring any shenanigans from the peanuts, I will be nominated for the duties of Tiler


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Jun 9, 2011)

Most PHA elections are later in the year (Nov/Dec). When that time comes I will be JW or SW I don't know which one as of yet.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 9, 2011)

tbone1321 said:


> I was told I am going to be marshal and I am excited but nervous they say it is a silent chair but still



Never the less, learn it well.  That _*silent chair*_ part seems to be very difficult to remember for oh so many once they've cleared the EAST.

:sneaky2:


----------



## tbone1321 (Jun 9, 2011)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Never the less, learn it well.  That silent chair part seems to be very difficult to remember for oh so many once they've cleared the EAST.
> 
> :sneaky2:



I will


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 10, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I have been elected Secretary of Moulton #298.


 
Welcome to the club! :wink:

Our election is next Tuesday evening.


----------



## S.Courtemanche (Jun 10, 2011)

Senoir Deacon - Knob Creek 401
Junior Stewart - Belton 166 <-We had elections in Belton last night ;-)


----------



## ShadyGrove821 (Jun 10, 2011)

Master, Northern Star #377


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 12, 2011)

Yo!  I'm beginning to detect a pattern on this website.  Why am I not surprised?
:thumbup:


----------



## Joey (Jun 12, 2011)

Junior Warden at Gonzales #30


----------



## Joey (Jun 12, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:
			
		

> Master of Gonzales No. 30



A very BIG congrats to you my Brother!!!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 12, 2011)

The Colony will be holding our elections on Tuesday... I'll make sure and update when things are official-like.


----------



## david918 (Jun 13, 2011)

Secretary again here it seems like a lifetime office


----------



## Ol Kev (Jun 13, 2011)

Junior Deacon


----------



## Beathard (Jun 13, 2011)

Flatonia held elections tonight. I'm the new Junior Warden.  Add that to secretary in Moulton.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 14, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Jun 14, 2011)

I'll be SD for TC 1451. our installation will be on July 9, at 9 am.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jun 14, 2011)

I will be the Senior Warden, serving The Colony #1451. Good luck to all of you this coming Masonic year!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 15, 2011)

Secretary (again) :wink:


----------



## Jamesb (Jun 15, 2011)

Jr. Past Master, and Tiler


----------



## Beathard (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats on the Junior part.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 16, 2011)

david918 said:


> Secretary again here it seems like a lifetime office



You can't run!  You can't hide!  But you are loved by all!

:thumbup1:


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jun 17, 2011)

We had our elections last night. I'm W.M-elect of Adam Royder #778 in Wellborn, TX. I've got my work cut out for me.


----------



## Nightwolfe (Jun 18, 2011)

Elected Junior Warden for Fort Worth 148.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 18, 2011)

SW Cypress 1423, JW Billy Wayne Tinsley 1458

Spare time ... priceless


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Jun 18, 2011)

jwhoff said:
			
		

> Spare time ... priceless



Now that's funny!


----------



## tom268 (Jun 19, 2011)

For the first time in 13 years, I will have no office at all for the next 3 years.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 19, 2011)

President of the Peanut Gallery!


----------



## Ashlar (Jun 19, 2011)

As a dual member of two lodges I will once again be elected Master (in Dec.) in my Mother lodge and either JW or SW in my other lodge (also in Dec.)  . Along with High Priest in my Chapter and Worthy Patron (several years in a row) in my OES Chapter .

Yes , I am a glutten for punishment .


----------



## JBD (Jun 20, 2011)

Blake Bowden said:


> Master of Gonzales No. 30


 
Blake - congratulations!  Enjoy your year it goes by really fast!

In Cooke-Peavy #1162 I have succeeded in being elected JrPM - don't know what role I might be appointed to yet
In Panther City #1183, if tradition holds - WM

This year I have been WM, SW, High Priest in my Chapter, TIM in my Council and an officer in the Commandery.
I will say it for you all - "ARE YOU NUTS?" - I don't think I started off the year that way, but now, who knows 

Looking forward to a more normal year.

Congratulations to everyone who has been or will be elected or appointed to serve the Fraternity.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 20, 2011)

You expect a normal year as WM especially in a booming lodge like Panther City,  um good luck on that one.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 20, 2011)

JBD said:


> "ARE YOU NUTS?" - I don't think I started off the year that way, but now, who knows


 
Now that's funny right there... :lol:


----------



## calee (Jun 21, 2011)

Senior Steward
Planters #147


----------



## turtle (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm hoping for tiler


----------



## KFerguson84 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will be starting my journey toward Master and take Junior Warden in December.

Kyle Ferguson, FGCR


----------



## cacarter (Jun 21, 2011)

Senior Deacon  Mackenzie #1327


----------



## rhitland (Jun 21, 2011)

calee said:


> Senior Steward
> Planters #147



Steward is such a great position in the line up enjoy it while it last.  It is the only position where you can please everyone!


----------



## dwntwnsb (Jun 21, 2011)

*JW Decatur Lodge 447*

JW Decatur Lodge 447


----------



## JBD (Jun 22, 2011)

rhitland said:


> You expect a normal year as WM especially in a booming lodge like Panther City,  um good luck on that one.


 
Yeah but the deal is with that Lodge there is more depth of talent, experience and resourses.  I have about a total of 37 people who are taking leadership roles either as officers, committe chairs or committee members.  That is a HUGE difference.

We are going to do many things this year and not all of them are related to what we normally do the most work in.  The SW and I have this set for at least 2 years.  Looking forward to it.

Come visit, we have room in the peanut gallery for you.


----------



## David Duke (Jun 22, 2011)

Officially elected Secretary last night, I've assumed the duties for the last 10 months since the passing of Bro. Richard Smith so it should be a pretty smooth transition.  One good thing though is I'll finally get to sign things, I was Sr. Steward and couldn't be named ProTem Secretary so the WM had to appoint another brother to fill the chair although I was doing the work and I had to wait until we could get together to sign different documents.

Good luck to all the officers in their new positions this coming year.


----------



## rhitland (Jun 22, 2011)

JBD said:


> Yeah but the deal is with that Lodge there is more depth of talent, experience and resourses.  I have about a total of 37 people who are taking leadership roles either as officers, committe chairs or committee members.  That is a HUGE difference.
> 
> We are going to do many things this year and not all of them are related to what we normally do the most work in.  The SW and I have this set for at least 2 years.  Looking forward to it.
> 
> Come visit, we have room in the peanut gallery for you.


 
I plan on visiting a SM at Panther City this year because I am embarresd to say I have never been to one.  I have helped with many degrees but never been to my roommates Stated Meeting!


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 22, 2011)

tom268 said:


> For the first time in 13 years, I will have no office at all for the next 3 years



Well done.


----------



## Bro Mike (Jun 22, 2011)

I finished my duties as Senior Steward :50: and I'll be moving out of the kitchen and I will be appointed Jr Deacon for the upcoming year.


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 22, 2011)

Good show!


----------



## Scotty32 (Jun 25, 2011)

I have made it to the East at Brazos Union.


----------



## Ol Kev (Jun 25, 2011)

As a side note, installation of officers today at 2PM for Lubbock Lodge 1392


----------



## luftx (Jun 25, 2011)

I got installed tonight as Master of Burke #833...


----------



## chancerobinson (Jun 25, 2011)

Preston DuBose said:


> We had our elections last night. I'm W.M-elect of Adam Royder #778 in Wellborn, TX. I've got my work cut out for me.


 
Congratulations to you on your installation today my brother.


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Jun 26, 2011)

Our elections are not until September, but all being well, I will hopefully be installed in the chair if King Solomon for the 2011 - 2012 Masonic year


----------



## lopezgj (Jun 26, 2011)

W.M. of Tarrant Lodge No. 942


----------



## jwhoff (Jun 26, 2011)

Kiltedmapleleaf said:


> Our elections are not until September, but all being well, I will hopefully be installed in the chair if King Solomon for the 2011 - 2012 Masonic year



Ah!  Isn't that playoff time in the CFL?  You boys crowd everything but the Calgary Stampeded and the NHL playoffs into a very narrow window there brother.  A very narrow window indeed.


----------



## Damon Burns (Jun 27, 2011)

Tiler, Keller 1084.


----------



## Preston DuBose (Jun 27, 2011)

Scotty32 said:
			
		

> I have made it to the East at Brazos Union.



Congratulations Scott. I WILL make it over to Brazos Union this year!


----------



## relapse98 (Jun 28, 2011)

Junior Steward New Braunfels #1109.


----------



## SC Heston (Jun 28, 2011)

Junior Deacon - Bertram #583


----------



## Benton (Jun 28, 2011)

Senior Deacon - Canyon 730


----------



## eagle1966 (Jun 29, 2011)

Senior Warden @Moran #863 in addition to Junior Warden @Clyde #1056


----------



## JBD (Jun 30, 2011)

rhitland said:


> I plan on visiting a SM at Panther City this year because I am embarresd to say I have never been to one.  I have helped with many degrees but never been to my roommates Stated Meeting!



Shame on you, Roomie !!!  ROFL  -

Our stated meetings are the 3rd Tuesday of each Month.  Come to our July meeting.  I have a spot all picked out for you already!


----------



## TexasAggieOfc1273 (Jul 5, 2011)

I won't be holding an office this year. I stood aside because my work schedule wasn't conducive to me being a SW...


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 5, 2011)

This year I'm going to be the Junior Steward....should be interesting, just don't tell my wife I can wash dishes.:sneaky2:


----------



## bullrack33 (Jul 7, 2011)

Master of Lonnie Irvin Daylight in San Antonio.

*Congrats to all the newly installed for 2011/2012!!*!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 7, 2011)

bullrack33 said:


> Master of Lonnie Irvin Daylight in San Antonio.


 
Congratulations on your preferment!


----------



## Mac (Jul 8, 2011)

At Oso Naval Lodge #1282, I took my seat in the West last Friday, and the chair's already starting to get a good imprint.  

Looking forward to this year and the next!  We have some young people in each of the chairs, and there's a definite difference in the communication between the members.


----------



## CajunMason75 (Jul 8, 2011)

Junior Deacon...my first chair! 

Congratz bro. Blake!


----------



## Kiltedmapleleaf (Oct 7, 2011)

I was installed into the Chair of King Solomon this passed Tuesday


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Oct 8, 2011)

I served as Tiler for the Masonic year 2010- 2011 I don't see myself involved in any officer positions for a while, I've got too much going on!


----------



## khilles (Oct 10, 2011)

WM
New Born #171


----------

